# Project DoubleDrum



## motorhedd (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Everybody!
Finally scored my drums and kits for a double drum smoker.Its still in the early planning stages and I have a lot of thinking and drawing to do before I actually start.What I hope to accomplish is a functional woodburner with build details to share with everybody in an easy way to understand.
Still trying to work a few details out but hopefully when I am done I will be able to provide a detailed budget,decent step by step pictures,and the tools used so anyone who wants to build their own project will feel confident to try.
Truth be known the fabs and mods are my favorite part of the hobby and I feel that its time for me to start returning what all of you have generously given me.
It won't be done very quickly but as I progress I will dust this thread off and update quickly.
I will graciously accept all .02 cents worth and general opinions...even the ones I dont agree with
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.
Just a few quick details...I paid 60 bux for 4 drums...good score because I also have a UDS project and a coal drum(Thanx Soflaquer),60 bux for the vogelzang stove kit.Thats it for now...Thanx for lookin!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Great score M! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be looking forward to following your progress good luck


----------



## guvna (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome project! keep the pics coming as alot of us are converting drums right now...
thanks!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'l be watching this one as well, thanks for the upcoming education...  be sure and ask if you have any questions...  I've sure that with everyone around here to voice their opinions, we can come up with somethings that work...  talk to you soon


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that's a project worth a whole weekend of Q! Looking forward to your progress reports.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 19, 2008)

well i couln't leave well enuff alone got the door in
I limed the door up.squared it off and traced.




.

triple checked alignment and cut...



some tools needed...



Laid the door in.it was square...drilled the holes.



So far so good...


Did some "Q" in between...so thats it for today
Thanx for lookin,,,,more later
MH


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 19, 2008)

It's looking really good so far M.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanx CG


----------



## 1894 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking forward to the rest of the build 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Off to a great start


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice job Motor.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey L,at this rate you'll be smokin on it in a week.

Or monday you got the weekend to finnish it .


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like fun MotorHedd! These things really cook great, you will be very happy with it! Question: How are you planning to make the doors? Looking forward to see what you come up with!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good job so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I see ya live in NY......I recommend you insulate the bottom drum (firebox), even if its just a welding blanket thrown over.  The winters will zap alot of the heat and I think you'll be going thru  several stacks of sticks.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 20, 2008)

Good point crewdawg, but I would probably throw the welding blanket over the top barrel to keep the temps in the cooking barrel. That is where you are gonna loose alot of the heat. Just put alot of fire bricks in the bottom, you can stack'em half way up the sides.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL.Thanx for all the posts...I am not good on multiple replies but thanx fer cheerin me on...Joker...that triple of yers is a masterpiece!I am scrutinizing it hard hoping for some inspiration!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 20, 2008)

Lookin good. 
My question is how are you gonna get the lining out of them drums?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 20, 2008)

I think 2 or 3 really hot burns should get rid of the lining.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanx bbq...the old fashioned way....oxy acet torch and a repirator


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 21, 2008)

One important part of this project i forgot to touch on is PSE.Personal safety equipment....safety glasses,gloves.Real men don't need them or use them....until the first time they get a metal splinter in the eye.For those of you who aren't familiar...a metal splinter in the eye is an experience in pain unrivaled by any.Makes a toothache feel like an itch.
When you drill,cut,or grind metal these mini shrapnel fly all over the place lookin for unprotected eyes.drill bits break,saw blades come a part,and cutoff wheels shatter.Protect those baby blues,beautiful browns,or gorgeous greens...wear GLASSES!
 Sheet metal is another lurking predator.very sharp and jagged.Carve ya up like a ginsu.Gloves are good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!
 Loose clothing is like a magnet for fast turning drills,grinders,and cutoff wheels.Common sense and safety equip is a whole lot cheaper(and less painful)than a trip to the emergency room!


----------



## smoknrookie (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey man the build is looking GREAT so far!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 All I can say is that great minds must think alike because I just finished a build like this just this past weekend, I havent had a chance to cook on it yet, still working out all of the bugs in it and trying to figure out which things to close and when to do so to get it to keep a steady temp up top... The one thing that is different on mine, I used a 33 gal. barrel for the bottom, me being the shorty that I am I thought that two 55 gal. would be little to tall for me.. the only  problem I ran into was when I went to attatch the bottom legs and the legs between the two barrels, they did not want to fit the smaller diameter of 33 gal. barrel very well, but I made it work.. I hope your build goes GOOD for you and enjouy doing it.. Even though at times I had to stop and scratch my head a few times thnking about what to do next, it was still a BLAST.. I even had my wife and my 4yr. old boy helping out at times it was GREAT FUN!!!! I know this is a long post SORRY... I have to agree with you on the whole SAFETY first thing, I work with metal every day being a Tool&Die maker and some people dont give it the appreciation that it requires.. I have had a few specs of metal in my eyes in the past and I would have to agree with you they are nothing to be taken lightly!!!! Sorry again for the long winded post.. good luck with the build and looking forward to seeing more pics of it.. Hopefully sometime this week I can get some pics of mine uploaded to share with you all...


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanx smokinrookie!we gotta see some of your pics...get a chance postem!Lookin forward to swappin tips with ya!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey MotorHedd, You brought up a really important and overlooked subject about the Personal Safety Equipment! Watch out with those torches also they can be real dangerous! I have a few horror stories of my own that I won't bore everyone with! Let's see the pics Smoknrookie...


----------

